# evil automatic sign-out?



## lainyn

Today when I went to visit the WR forums, I signed in, but did not ask to be remembered for future visits. I then went to the "What do you eat" thread in the Cultural Issues forum, and wrote a very long and dare I say good, informative post. Unfortunately, when I pressed "submit new thread" the system took me to a page that asked me to log in in order to post, when I already had! I logged in, but WR didn't post what I had written and my whole post was lost. *Is there anyway to prevent this from happening?* It's an extremely frustrating experience, especially since I have no way of remembering and rewriting what I had intended to submit to Art's thread.

Thank-you for your help!

~Lainyn


----------



## Philippa

lainyn said:
			
		

> Today when I went to visit the WR forums, I signed in, but did not ask to be remembered for future visits. I then went to the "What do you eat" thread in the Cultural Issues forum, and wrote a very long and dare I say good, informative post. Unfortunately, when I pressed "submit new thread" the system took me to a page that asked me to log in in order to post, when I already had! I logged in, but WR didn't post what I had written and my whole post was lost. *Is there anyway to prevent this from happening?* It's an extremely frustrating experience, especially since I have no way of remembering and rewriting what I had intended to submit to Art's thread.
> Thank-you for your help!
> ~Lainyn


I quite agree, it's happened to me look here 
I still haven't tried clearing all my cookies at home. Trouble is they're chocolate chip!!
I have lots of sympathy   
It's a very good idea to copy your posts before you hit send!!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lainyn

Hi Phillippa,

Thanks for your post. It really encouraged me even if you don't have a magic cure-all. I'll make sure to be more careful when I'm using library computers, from now on. 

~Lainyn


----------



## Silvia

Ever tried with the return button? The message you typed often remains there...


----------



## Philippa

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ever tried with the return button? The message you typed often remains there...


Clicking back with this doesn't work unfortunately! 
Do you mean clicking BACK or RETURN/ENTER????
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Lainyn,
Sounds like the computer ate your message!  This has happened to me when I use the local library computers, but never at home.  I suspect it is something in the local environment, and has nothing to do with WR code.  It sounds like your session timed out, and your connection to WR was lost.  That can happen while you see a text edit page in front of you.

You might try being "remembered", and when you log out, it should clear the cookies, all except the chocolate chip variety.

Regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Silvia

Philippa said:
			
		

> Do you mean clicking BACK or RETURN/ENTER????


 Sorry, Philippa! I meant "BACK"!


----------



## garryknight

You could click the Back icon or press "Alt+Left arrow" or "Backspace". On most browsers, any of these will go back one page in your browsing history.


----------



## Phryne

garryknight said:
			
		

> You could click the Back icon or press "Alt+Left arrow" or "Backspace". On most browsers, any of these will go back one page in your browsing history.



Nope, it doesn't work. It takes you back to the message, but it empty.

I have the same problem. When I use a PC at work, I don't lose any of my messages, but when I use a Mac at home... the clock ticks and if the message takes longer than, 1 minute, let's say, I lose it!

What do I do? I click on the "remember me" and as a back up, Copy and Paste everything, always! 

saludos


----------



## lainyn

Thanks for all your helpful suggestions, everyone! 

~Lainyn


----------



## timpeac

Phryne said:
			
		

> Nope, it doesn't work. It takes you back to the message, but it empty.
> 
> I have the same problem. When I use a PC at work, I don't lose any of my messages, but when I use a Mac at home... the clock ticks and if the message takes longer than, 1 minute, let's say, I lose it!
> 
> What do I do? I click on the "remember me" and as a back up, Copy and Paste everything, always!
> 
> saludos


 
It's weird. Sometimes the message is still there and sometimes not when I use the back arrow. It seems random.


----------

